# Powakaddy Compact C2i



## need_my_wedge (Jun 1, 2018)

I recently purchased a new Powakaddy Compact C2i trolley and after a couple of weeks use thought it deserved some feedback.

http://www.powakaddy.co.uk/product/compact-c2i/

I have had a Motocaddy S1 for the last 8 years or so, which has been very sturdy and mostly problem free, aside from a couple of battery changes. Now, with three lots of clubs and trolleys to fit in the car I was looking for something smaller folding to help with space. The Powakaddy C2i looked to be the best option. At first glance it is a smart and sleek looking machine, the grey and yellow colourway look great and it does fold into a small "compact" size. The two lock fold action makes it very quick and simple to fold down to store or set up to use. The ultra thin lithium battery fits in and allows the trolley to fold down whilst staying in place, which sounds like a great feature, but does come with a couple of minor issues. Yes it means that it can pack away quick without removing the battery, but on the first occasion I did this, I managed to start the trolley motor running whilst it was packed away, twice - knocking the on/ off switch whilst arranging the bag in the boot. I did this on a couple more occasions before deciding that it was easier to remove the battery before packing the trolley down. As I write this, I'm guessing I could set the speed setting to "00", which may avoid the accidental starting, I haven't confirmed this, but it still doesn't get round the other minor issues.

The battery has an on/ off switch on it, but it is on the under side of the battery and you have to remove the battery from the trolley to switch it off -  bit of an oversight? putting the on/ off switch on top of the battery would seem like a much smarter move. Additionally, the battery can only be charged if it is removed from the trolley - it uses the same connector that plugs into the trolley, so again, needs to be removed to charge. A smart move would be to put a charging connector on top as well, so that it could charge inline. Essentially at present, I remove the battery before packing away which seems to defeat the object of having a sleek thin inline sitting battery.

A more annoying issue I have is the size of the plate that the bag sits on. I don't know what Powakaddy were thinking here? Admittedly it was not something I looked at when deciding the purchase, after all I was using a Powakaddy deluxe cart bag and expected it to fit perfectly on a Powakaddy trolley. I suppose it does, almost. The plate itself is about the same size as the one on my old Motocaddy - about 3 inches square, which the bag sits on fine, and fits the cut out in the bottom of the bag to hold it firm in place. For some reason, Powakaddy have put the folding brackets for the bag holding rubber strap into the plate, which means there is only about an inch of plate for the bag to sit on. This means that the bag does not feel solid sitting in place, and also makes it quite fiddly to load the bag onto the trolley. Bearing in mind that it is quite a big and heavy bag, the placement of the brackets makes it very tricky to sit the bag onto the small protrusion available for the bag.




I have no other real issues, although I am a little concerned at the amount of play in the adjustable handle. It does seem to move a fair bit but it may just need tightening.

I was really excited about this trolley when I first saw it, and really keen to get hold of one. I purchased with the 18 hole battery (previously had 36 hole), I'm led to believe that it will do 36 holes quite comfortably according to some of the reviews I read. I've yet to test that. On the plus side, the battery is very powerful, by which I mean fast. Even on full speed, I could walk faster than my old Motocaddy and had to help it up steeper slopes and hills. The Powakaddy is really powerful, if I switch it on full power, I have to run to keep up, and it goes up the slopes at my club with no help required.


In summary, despite the couple of niggles around the battery and bag handling, I do really like it. It is a mostly smart piece of kit that looks good and packs away to a very acceptable size.


Pros

Folds down quickly and easy
Folds small

Cons

Battery handling could be better
Bag fixings could be better


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 16, 2018)

Going to add an addendum to this.

I have just purchased the umbrella holder, and the winter wheels. The umbrella holder comes with an extension arm, which is vital for us taller chaps. However, this means there are two adjustments needed every time you want put the umbrella up, and take it down. When it is down, the fittings do not fold away neatly, and are a pain to place when packing the trolley in the carry case. Also, the join to the extension arm makes it feel quite flimsy, and the umbrella tends to bounce about a bit sideways when moving.

The winter wheels fit just fine, but they are double the width of the original wheels, and guess what, the trolley will not fit in the carry case with the winter wheels on. When packing up the C2, the "easy" two click fold down has now become tedious and fiddly - loosening off the umbrella holder fixings to make it fit, and removing the wheels before I can put it in the carry case. With the thought that now the axle's are exposed points, they will no doubt wear holes into the carry case lining. This is a massive oversight if you ask me, especially not allowing for the winter wheels in the carry case dimensions - who wants to put dirty wheels into the car, that's one of the key reasons for why I bought the case....... Yes, I can put the wheels into another bag of course, but that adds even more effort and loses the compact, quick pack feel the trolley is supposed to give.

School report to Powakaddy - "could do better".


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 17, 2018)

I had problems with the umbrella holder.  I contacted powakaddy and they send me out a new connection and washer which has tightened up the holder no end.  'twas essential for it to work correctly.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 18, 2019)

How easy is it to remove the wheels on the c2i? Iâ€™m looking for a trolley that will fit into a locker. I was wondering what the dimension was across the axle with the wheels removed?

Any help appreciated


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 20, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			How easy is it to remove the wheels on the c2i? Iâ€™m looking for a trolley that will fit into a locker. I was wondering what the dimension was across the axle with the wheels removed?

Any help appreciated
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, only just seen this, so response may be too late. The wheels are very easy to removepush the button and pull. According to this page (https://www.powakaddy.com/product/compact-c2i-gps-electric-golf-trolley/ ) the width is 56cm with wheels on, so maybe a couple of cm shorter with them removed, but not that much shorter.


----------



## Mossman3537 (Jan 28, 2020)

Anyone had an issue with c2i 36 hole trolley striking up? On first start up, no power or visual on LED screen for 5 minutes and this morning for 30 minutes until I got on the 2nd tee. Battery has full charge and kept indoors, trolley itself is initially kept in garage or car boot. Powakaddy had a look and tested battery volts, with no faults detected. Been told by others power should kick in within seconds. Also purchased December 2019... doesn't seem right!


----------



## Sihill84 (Mar 22, 2020)

I have the same issue. Takes around 5 mins to boot up


----------



## Mossman3537 (Mar 22, 2020)

Sihill84 said:



			I have the same issue. Takes around 5 mins to boot up
		
Click to expand...

Hey Sihill84

Take it back to place of purchase, I sent it back three times with the last time Powakaddy cutting out the middle man and talking direct with myself. A very ignorant woman from PK technical told me it's how it was stored that caused the problem previously... 😂.
On the 3rd time of asking, it's fixed, no details passed onto myself only through to retailer but they mentioned the circuit board in the handle/under the screen was swapped, also if you notice that it shows -3 when it does strike up, this shouldn't happen on the c2i as it's brake control, we don't have brake control. I believe they have tried and used a circuit board from the freeway range, obviously not successful.


----------



## Sihill84 (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks Mossman. I bought it online but will contact them and see.


----------



## Drumlemen (Jun 2, 2020)

My C2i keeps on tipping over with minimalist slope. Seems not enough weight in the area of the small wheel. It is frustrating when playing on a Links course. Will be looking for a light bag to carried on my shoulder as there was more stress on my hands to stop the bogey coping over.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 2, 2020)

Drumlemen said:



			My C2i keeps on tipping over with minimalist slope. Seems not enough weight in the area of the small wheel. It is frustrating when playing on a Links course. Will be looking for a light bag to carried on my shoulder as there was more stress on my hands to stop the bogey coping over.
		
Click to expand...


Fire a load of balls into ur bag.   That should do the trick.  A low forward pocket.


----------



## Drumlemen (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for your comments. I had already 12 balls in the golf pocket. Will load one of the pockets with sand, or buy weights to put more weight at bottom of bag.  Compared too two other trolleys I have made comparisons with it appears that the weight of the club heads at the top of the bag are further away from the small wheel thus making the trolley tip more easily. Furthermore, I have noted on other trolleys that the battery is located nearer the small wheel.


----------



## rosseaglesham (Jul 1, 2022)

Has anyone had any issue with this trolley slipping and the bag falling down?
Basically what is happening is that the front whee hinge seems to slip and not sit in its correct position. It tilts the bag forwards which makes it slip down out of the cradle near the handle. This makes the handle lower and the whole thing a bit of a shambles.
Thanks


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 5, 2022)

rosseaglesham said:



			Has anyone had any issue with this trolley slipping and the bag falling down?
Basically what is happening is that the front whee hinge seems to slip and not sit in its correct position. It tilts the bag forwards which makes it slip down out of the cradle near the handle. This makes the handle lower and the whole thing a bit of a shambles.
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Not noticed that. My gripes are all posted above, but I'm still using the trolley when I don't carry. I've changed to a hybrid carry bag and it seems to stay in place pretty well for the main part.


----------

